# Denial codes/understanding



## flmoore (Dec 31, 2014)

Can anyone tell me a website to go on to get a better understanding of the denial codes on remits so that I may better understand what the Insurance wants so I can get claims paid faster? TIA 
Frances


----------



## kdavis012 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi flmoore,

Washington Publishing Company has a great website resource for these codes.  The link is:

http://www.wpc-edi.com/reference/codelists/healthcare/claim-adjustment-reason-codes/

Have a blessed day and happy New Year!


----------

